# Rochester, NY show Arpil 17th



## Penn Digger (Mar 13, 2011)

Rochester, NY show April 17th?  Last year was the first show I ever got a table at and left VERY happy.


 PD
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll be there at this show too. I might be doing an exhibit.
 Mark


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 13, 2011)

Same weekend as the Harrisonburg show?


----------



## wolffbp (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm going to this one too (with my Dad again... he likes this show)[]

 show info>>> http://www.frontiernet.net/~gvbca/GVBCASS.htm
 Brian


----------



## SC pontil collector (Mar 15, 2011)

We used to tandem this show with the Syracuse Show by staying near Rochester. Both are very great shows with plenty of great bottles and some very helpful, fun and just plain nice buyers and sellers .I still have a few bottles from both shows.
 Please, go and have fun.
 Sc pontil collector


----------



## wolffbp (Apr 2, 2011)

~Bump~


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 2, 2011)

I hope things line up so Tom and I can make it again....I'd like to get some stick on labels to print the ABN tag too. We'll see how it goes.[&:]


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 4, 2011)

Went up to Rochester last year the night before.  Stayed at the suggested hotel with many of the vendors.  Enjoyed the hospitality room!  Joe and I had a great time and met some forum members to boot.  Actually sold some bottles out of the hotel room the night before!  Then had a table at my first show as a vendor.  Would like to do the same this year too!  Great show.

 PD

 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## CazDigger (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone coming to the Rochester show next weekend? I have a sales table and am setting up 2 exhibits, including a small one on "Broken Dreams - a Privy Digger's Nightmare" featuring my best Cryer bottles. Come say hello!


----------



## epackage (Apr 10, 2011)

would like to go but the long run up there just to look for Paterson Bottles doesn't seem like a smart idea to me, hope you all get some great stuff...Jim


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 11, 2011)

Joe the Crow and I are still planning to be there.

 PD
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Apr 16, 2011)

I will be there with My buddy Todd, we have a table. Hope to talk to all who show up from the forum. See you there, Randy


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 17, 2011)

It was a great show again.  Some awesome glass at great prices.


 TR
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------

